# MOF 96E rebuild nightmare - wires mixed up and expensive smoke



## PhilWorsley2 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi,

This is an excellent forum with lots of great info. Hello all!

I found the Mailee post on here which provides great instructions on disassembling the ELU MOF 96E. As I was taking mine apart it was apparent that it was full of sawdust and as well as new bearings and brushes needed a proper clean.

So, after documenting the wiring carefully (I thought) I thoroughly stripped down the router, cleaned it and reassembled.

Queue fireworks, the new brushes melting within 45 seconds and a fair bit of smoke. 

In my defence, I saw that the new bushes come with a serrated edge and the initial 'odd' behaviour I simply put down to the bushes bedding in. As soon as the smoke started I powered off.

I believe I've got the primary winding wires and the secondary wiring muddled up (if I've got the terminology correct). However, the wiring is spot on with what I've documented and I have no 'authorised' wiring diagram to go off. Can anyone help? 

Thanks in advance for any help.

Phil


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Phil. It may be too late to advise you how to bed carbon brushes in ( how carbon melted I have no idea ). Anyway you take a small strip of fine sandpaper and wrap it over the curve of the armature rough side up, lower the new brush onto the sand paper and work the sand paper back and forth. The new brush will assume the curvature of the armature. Oldrusty


----------



## PhilWorsley2 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks, that's really helpful. I'll be honest, I've borrowed another router and have been working through my projects with the ELU sat on the bench looking rather sad.

A friend's informed me how a generic series motor should be wired and when I've got a bit of space I'll strip the ELU down again and have another go. I'm going to take pictures this time for my own reference and if they are clear enough I'll follow up this thread with a guide.

I agree - melting carbon is impossible - lots of sparks, so they may have burnt due to the incorrect wiring. Amazingly the casing doesn't appear to be showing too many burn marks.

Phil


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Phil

If you'd like I can rip a MOF96e apart (well, top off) and show you the wiring as I still have a MOF96e at home

Regards

Phil


----------



## PhilWorsley2 (Nov 4, 2012)

If you could... a couple of pictures would be wonderful. Anything would be good so please don't feel a full disassembly is required - whatever you can provide would be absolutely brilliant.

Suggest you email me at PhilWorsley at Gmail dot com initially. I'll take my router completely apart and provide a single 'exploded' photo of all the parts in the right places for other forum members (once I've made sure it all works!)

Phil.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Just a quick note to say i haven't forgotten you! I'm having digital camera issues which should be resolved by a new cable tomorrow with any luck. I hava a MOF96e at home ready to photograph. Sorry for the delay

Regards

Phil


----------



## jem58 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi,
I just disassembled my Elu MOF96e to replace the bearings, but unfortunately on reassembly I noticed that some of the wires had come adrift in the vicinity of the speed controller. PLEASE does anyone have a wiring diagram or a photo so that I can reconnect them in the right places. 
Jem


----------

